# Hello!



## Vbling (Dec 5, 2020)

HELLO 😊 Things have gotten a little insane in the U.S. so my husband ( retired Navy officer ) and I have decided to move our retirement to Portugal. ( as soon as covid stops running our lives🙄 ) We have reservations to go to Cascais on the 29th of March depending on all the obvious circumstances. We are both 70, please don’t faint! God has been so gracious, neither of us has ANY health issues, Looking around at friends and family, our health is almost miraculous. 
We plan to be in Cascais for a month, sight see for 10 days or so, then begin our in person research. We plan to visit markets, a hospital in both Cascais and Lisbon ( we’re not stupid 😉 ) Furniture stores, banks, meet with an attorney-CPA, and multiple real estate agents as there’s no MLS in Portugal. We plan to attempt to find the district, neighborhood, whatever the proper name. We will rent a flat for around 6 months as we get settled, get to know the area and then purchase a flat in The area we choose to live. 
There are a few notable expats that offer a laid out process for such a move and we’re looking at them to purchase their experience/guidance. We’re open to suggestions?
As a Navy Commander my husband is familiar with all of the crazy, temp’s, miles, military time, even stove temps. I on the other hand am dumb as a stump about them! ( this ought to be fun😬 )
I’m in charge of what we’re moving to Portugal. I am very familiar with flats in France, so I’m clear as to what we’re up against, space, size, storage wise etc. So please...we’re open to any and all advice, suggestions, etc! Easiest course for “old people” to learn Portuguese? We both currently work, but won’t in Portugal.
I have in my mind pretty much what we will have shipped ( after we rent a furnished flat and then purchase. )
I have a specific questions, probably only a woman would care about. We bought a new home two years ago and I purchased several really nice beautiful ceiling fans. As I’ve looked online to see what’s available over there, I realize I would really like to take three or four mine with me. Is it possible for them to work in Portugal with the wattage difference? They’re worth being rewired if that’s an option over there?

This is more than enough for now. Thank you for taking the time to read my lengthy introduction to this group❣
Vbling


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome, 
Ceiling fans, I have one which came from India made of brass hub and wicker blades and 5 speeds. Here the the electric is 230 volts AC where as in the US it's 120 volt AC so you'll need one voltage converter per item (one online auction site has them for under 20 euro each). However the issue I had was finding part of the ceiling to fit a bracket to support 20Kg so an extra wood beam had to be installed, all the electrics were a simple matter to install. There also needs to be a high enough ceiling so as not to cut peoples heads off as that's apparantly not the done thing anymore- a lot of the traditional country builds are low ceiling with a roof space above so not every room is suitable but new owners tend to have the internal space remodeled and bigger rooms/higher cielings and not use the ground floor for keeping livestock.


----------



## Expo98 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi Vibling,

I live in the US but I was born and raised in Portugal. I´m sure you-re going to love the country.
If you´re going to stay in Cascais, make sure you stop by Mafra, identified as one of the places with the best quality of life. It is 30 km from Lisbon and 10 minutes from Ericeira, the surf capital of the world!
In case you need accomodation here is the link of my apartment in the center of Mafra, on AirBnB:








Airbnb: Vacation Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences







www.airbnb.com




It is a lovely town with many good things to offer.
Also, I can give you the contact of a friend of mine in Portugal who would be happy to assist you learning the language. 
Feel free to contact me if I can be of any help.
Stay safe and well!


----------



## Expo98 (Nov 28, 2020)

The name of my apartment is Palace View in Mafra. I don´t think they allow links here, sorry.


----------

